# Peaceful Lighting Retro



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I'm doing a med size troffer retrofit. We are doing each room with different scenes...check it outAttached Images


Nice lights......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I did an 8x8 scene in an MRI.

Of course they were laying down.

Will these people be laying down?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*



Awg-Dawg said:


> I did an 8x8 scene in an MRI.
> 
> Of course they were laying down.
> 
> Will these people be laying down?


YEah. It's a dentist office. Those are mylar strips. Really cool looking..


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cletis, Did you paint those scenes yourself?? Wow!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> YEah. It's a dentist office. Those are mylar strips. Really cool looking..


 
The ones I did were LED.

Are these?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Doctor*

Here are some I'm going to do at an mri center too


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*mylar*



Awg-Dawg said:


> The ones I did were LED.
> 
> Are these?


Just mylar sheets over the lens. The weight holds them down. No sticky. Over a t-8 full spectrum, miro 4, new ballast and tomestone retrofit


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dumbest idea I've seen yet........

If you want scenery on the ceiling, tack or glue a painting up there.


----------



## masterplum55 (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe put some paintings in your ceiling then incorporate some lighting effects in order to make it more comfortable in eyesight.


----------

